# What do you pack into the woods



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I see hunting shows and it shows them with a huge back pack full of things unknown to me. So what do you carry in? I carry a range finder, bino's and maybe some horns to rattle. Of course bow with arrows lol.


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

Bow and arrows or gun (depending on season), Binos, range finder, grunt call, horns or rattle bag, rain gear/ Packable panco, Sharp knife, pink marker ribbon, water and snacks. Now when I was stationed out West, and hunted in the mountians I packed quite a few other things. Compass, map, fire starter, Dryer lint in a bag. Totally diffrent hunting in the mountians than here in Texas where you park your truck and walk to your stand a couple hundred yards away.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

TXNavalOperator said:


> Bow and arrows or gun (depending on season), Binos, range finder, grunt call, horns or rattle bag, rain gear/ Packable panco, Sharp knife, pink marker ribbon, water and snacks. Now when I was stationed out West, and hunted in the mountians I packed quite a few other things. Compass, map, fire starter, Dryer lint in a bag. Totally diffrent hunting in the mountians than here in Texas where you park your truck and walk to your stand a couple hundred yards away.


n toilet paper.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> n toilet paper.


Great tracking tool to use on a blood trail as well as what its made for.....WW


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That stuff, plus...

Thermacell
Video camera and tripod
Knife sharpener
Flashlights and extra batteries. 
Multitoool


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

I mostly hunt on public land so being 1-2 miles away from the truck I may take some stuff you don't need if you don't have to walk far. I'll add to what I see others listed already. 

small first aid kit - we have sticks with razor blades on them, take stuff to patch yourself up if you have an accident.
kitchen trash bags (doubles for poncho if needed)
latex gloves 
backup flashlight
compass
scent free wipes
extra water
reflective tape, the DOT type for trailers

EDIT: I forgot to list rope
I use a climbing stand so a small gerber foldable hand saw comes in handy trimming as I go up.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Compass,couple knives,thermocell,batteries,gloves,facemask,grunt call,cough silencer,Scent away,electrical tape or zip tie for tag,can call. That's about it.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but I don't take any of that to the stand.
Bow/gun
Range finder/binos
A bottle of water 
Cigarets and lighter( if I'm in my box stand)
And that's all I take to the stand.

Now what I keep on my 4 wheeler 
4 sharp knifes
Loppers
TP
Rope 
Extra clothes in a dry bag
First aide kit
Trail markers 
And that's about it.
I really never hunt without my 4 wheeler unless I'm at the house 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

6pk of talls. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

All of yall carry alot more than I carry.

normally wear a jacket cause it is normaly cool/cold
loaded rifle
Knife (hopefully sharp)
compass
a few beers in a cooler
(normally have roll of TP in stand)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Weapon
Water bottle 
few beers
snuff
Knives 
Flash lights
Binoculars
Calls/rattles
Everything in in the backpack so easy to carry


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Binos
TP
Crown
Smokes
Knife


----------

